# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عدنا بعد طول غياب

## Habit Roman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم ..؟

متباركين بعيد الغدير الاغر اعاده الله عليكم وعلنا بكل خير وايضا أبارك لكم بيوم المباهلة وتصديق أمير المؤمنين بالخاتم .. جعلنا الله من المتمسكين بولايته.

أحبتي أعتذر عن غيابي المتواصل عن منتداي الغالي.. فلتمسوا لي ألعذر

أتمنى أن يكون الجميع بخير

أختكم
حبة رماان

----------

ورده محمديه (11-22-2011), 

شذى الزهراء (11-21-2011), 

شبكة الناصرة (11-21-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هلآ وغلا بحبة رمان 
نورتي خية من جديد
وكل عام وانتي بإلف خير
ومعذووورة .. كل وآحد وله ظرووفه
آهم شيء رجعتي لنآ من جديد
ننتظر نششآطك المعهود
كل الود ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يبارك فيك .. وكل عام وانتي بخير ..

من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم ..

ننتظر جديد مشاركاتك ..

واهلا وسهلا فيكِ ..

كل المودة

----------


## Habit Roman

> *هلآ وغلا بحبة رمان 
> نورتي خية من جديد
> وكل عام وانتي بإلف خير
> ومعذووورة .. كل وآحد وله ظرووفه
> آهم شيء رجعتي لنآ من جديد
> ننتظر نششآطك المعهود
> كل الود ..*



هلا وغلا بشذى الزهراء
لك وشة افتقدنااك والله
أنت وعوامية صفوانية ووردة محمدية  وعنيدة كلكم افتقدتكم

وماشاء الله أشوف جدد موجودين واجد الله يزيد ويبارك
ويصير هالمنتدى عاامر بالإحبة

ومشكورين

----------

ورده محمديه (11-22-2011)

----------


## Habit Roman

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> الله يبارك فيك .. وكل عام وانتي بخير ..
> 
> من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم ..
> 
> ننتظر جديد مشاركاتك ..
> 
> واهلا وسهلا فيكِ ..
> ...



أهلا أخووي شبكة

وأنتم بخير أخووي

وعسااك على القوة ويعطيك ألف افية على الجهود إلي تبدله

مشكور على مررك الكريم

وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياغناااااااااتي حبة رمان الا افتقدتني 

منوره يا غناتي الشبكه برجوعك واني بعد افتقدتك 

من جد لك وحششششششه 

طمنينا عنك ’’اخبارك وكيف الحياه معاك ؟!
اتمنى الا كان مانع خييير ,,
عوده محموده غناتي وعساها ااخر الغيبات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهمشي رديتي 
ياهلا فيش من جديد

----------

